# White patches on my Swordtail ??



## squidward (Feb 15, 2009)

Hello everyone, I've been treating my tank for ich for about 5 days now because those where the signs on some of our fish, but now the swordtail has a blotchy white spot on either side of her and the area by her gills seem a bit white also, she won't eat and her fins are clamped. She still shows signs of ich on her and our other fish do not, but i still continue to treat with quick cure and high temp.

What else could this be? i try to take a picture of her but she is very shy and hides away. 

Thanks for the input.


----------

